# The Rabbi and the Auditor



## Seig (Apr 1, 2005)

The Internal Revenue sends their auditor (a nasty little man) to audit a synagogue. The auditor is doing all the checks, and then turns to the Rabbi and  says, 



 "I noticed that you buy a lot of candles."

 "Yes," answered the Rabbi.



 "Well, Rabbi, what do you do with the candle drippings?" he asked.



 "A good question," noted the Rabbi. "We actually save them up. When we have enough, we send them back to the candle maker and every now and  then, they send us a free box of candles."

 "Oh," replied the auditor somewhat disappointed that his question actually had a practical answer. So he thought he'd try another question, in  his obnoxious way... 



 "Rabbi, what about all these matzo purchases? What do you do with the  crumbs from the matzo?" 



 Ah, yes," replied the Rabbi calmly, " we actually collect up the crumbs, we send them in a box back to the manufacturer and every now and  then, they send a box of matzo balls."

 "Oh," replied the auditor, thinking hard how to fluster the Rabbi.



 "Well,Rabbi," he went on, "what do you do with all the  foreskins from the circumcisions? " 



 "Yes, here too, we do not waste," answered the Rabbi. "What we  do is save up all the foreskins, and when we have enough we actually send  them to the Internal Revenue Service."

 "Internal Revenue Service?," questioned the auditor in disbelief.



 "Ah, yes," replied the Rabbi, "Internal Revenue Service. And  about once a year, they send us a little prick like you.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 1, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 2, 2005)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Seig, you were redundant when you added (nasty little man) to the word auditor.  Love the joke.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 2, 2005)

lol!

And, as an aside, you don't see a lot of foreskin jokes around these days, do you?


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Well in all honesty, most foreskin jokes ARE just snippets of larger jokes. :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 4, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Well in all honesty, most foreskin jokes ARE just snippets of larger jokes. :ultracool


*GROAN!*  :erg:


----------



## lulflo (Apr 4, 2005)

Speaking of foreskin jokes...

Did you hear about the rabbi who sold foreskin wallets?

Says if you play with them, they turn into a suitcase. HA HA HA..


----------

